
Show HN: Client side Server mocks - Murkin
https://medium.com/@borisdinkevich/client-side-server-mocks-773081276a5c
======
Jaruzel
I know you think 'BDSM' is humorous, but many work-filters and conservative
users will not. I suggest you re-think the name.

Personally, I sniggered, but then I'm not easily offended.

